# My first time at trying a planted aquarium



## Wildman (Dec 29, 2015)

I just started trying my hand at a planted aquarium. It is 55 gal tank and it is the first time I have ever had a tank this size. The last time I had an aquarium was in the late 60's and it was a a lot smaller. I decided to give live plants a try because I didn't like the look of the plastic plants. I can't post any pictures yet or I would show you what I have done so far. 

What I am not sure about is I bought some hornwort and am not sure if I have too much in my tank. I bought 2 lbs of it and not all of it is floating on the surface like I thought it was suppose to. 

I had already gotten the rock for the aquarium so I hope it is okay to use it with live plants. It is real small rock so from some of the reading I had done I hope it would be okay.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

hi  Its very hard to have too many plants and many enjoy the jungle look in their tanks. Hornwort is a good nitrate sucker upper too, so I wouldnt worry. Just clear out as needed as your 2lb will quickly become 10


----------



## Wildman (Dec 29, 2015)

I didn't realize that the hornwort would grow that fast. So as I see it overtaking my tank I just take some out? And my other plants I know I'll have to trim them as needed.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Yes it will grow like mad. I one trimmed it before a 3 day trip and it was touching the top of the water when I returned. Just take it out as it becomes unruly.


----------



## Wildman (Dec 29, 2015)

Wow only a three day trip! I go on 2 week camping trips during the summer sometimes. What will me tank look like when I get home? I guess the thing to do will be to really trim the amount back before I leave and that might help some. 

Here is what my aquarium looks like right now.










And here it is with just the plants before I added the hornwort.




























So fire away and tell me what you all think. Anything I need to change? I read about feeding the plants but have no idea what I need.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Its a very nice tank! I, myself, prefer more of a natural look without bright gravel or decorations,but its all in personal preference and what you enjoy. As far as feeding the plants, if they are low light plants and you arent running co2, I would just put some root tabs in the gravel and call it good


----------



## Wildman (Dec 29, 2015)

Well Pink, Blue, Green & Purple rocks were not my first choice either. But I have a 14 year old daughter who I wanted to be interested in the aquarium too. So I let her pick a few things for the tank. Now I did choose the lighted air rocks for it as I like that look. If I can keep her interested in the aquarium that is a good thing so I try to get her involved by allowing her to choose things. She has found some fish she wants for the tank. They are some type of Neon Glow fish. I forget what family they are but she really likes them. Also looking at getting a catfish and then had thought about a loch (spelling?) but not sure. Also want to get a frog and then from there not really sure. 

What are the root tabs you're talking about? How do they work and can I find out more info about them here on the forum? 

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

You could try selling the extra stuff. ziplock back with a wet papertowel in a usps 6 dollar anywhere box and you can spread the hornwort love!!


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

Wildman said:


> What are the root tabs you're talking about? How do they work and can I find out more info about them here on the forum?


I made mine out of these (I used a different brand, because it was cheaper at the time):
http://www.amazon.com/Capsule-Conne...458026310&sr=8-3&keywords=00+gelatin+capsules

and Osmocote Smart Release. 1 pound (or 3 pounds? I don't remember which I got, it's been a while) will make over 1000 tabs, instead of paying $22 for 40 root tabs... I'm cheap, and someone recommended this to me. I think I got this before it was discontinued? Amazon.com : Osmocote 2722501 Outdoor and Indoor Smart-Release Plant Food Jar, 1.25-Pound (Discontinued by Manufacturer) : Fertilizers : Patio, Lawn & Garden

Just don't make the same mistake I did and pack them as full as you possibly can, and put a ton of them in a shrimp tank (or something else that is very sensitive to fertilizers)... I could have packed them 1/2 full, and put in 1/4 of what I did the first time (or all the way full and used 1/8 of the tabs) and my plants would have been perfectly fine and I might have more shrimp... lol

If you put a half full tab under your plant (or if they are really close in between the two), it will suck up most of the nutrients before they hit the water column and affect your levels. Also, with the added nutrients at the roots, where rooted plants obtain over 75% of their nutrients, your Hornwort will be left with absorbing the nutrients from the fish waste, so it should also take off.


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

Also, be advised my post might cause algae blooms....


----------



## Wildman (Dec 29, 2015)

Thank you for the advice. This is all new to me so I am learning as I go. 

I don't know if this is the correct place to put this but I checked my tank last night with test strips after I rerouted air lines. Now I have bubbles coming out of all my air stones.
So here are my numbers. If I need to post this in another section just let me know.

GH- 180

KH- 0-40

PH- 6.0

NO/2- 0-0.5

NO/3- 0-20

So I know my water isn't great but it also isn't BAD. Is what I need to do is change out some of the water? And if so how much? 

Thanks everyone for all your help.


----------

